# Good bye Fender MIMs?



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

If President Trump is going to build the "wall" and charge Mexican imports high duties to pay for it, the effect will go far beyond the auto industry.

If Fender can't get its Mexican models into the US at competitive prices, they may cease producing them. The only alternative may be to sell them in higher quantities to other nations.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I hope people don't post "RARE: MIM strat"...

But it'll happen.


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It may seem like a crap wage to us but in most cases it's a living wage by their local standards. 
Cheaper foreign production goes far beyond cheaper wages. Most of these countries also have cheaper real estate, much cheaper energy costs, less stringent environmental regulations, less stringent health and safety regulations, no benefit plans to pay into, much less corporate taxes, the list goes on and it all adds up to an environment that allows a product to be manufactured for far less dollars.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Our wages arent that much better compared to cost of living here. I loved my old early-mid 90's strat. One of the best guitars ive owned/played. everyone that played it commented on its awesome playability. I always felt I played better on that guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

NSStratguy said:


> Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.


I have lived in Mexico and I know that working at a place like the Fender plant would be a pretty sweet job down there. I know there is a lot of negative and often erroneous propaganda about working conditions in China, but it is not nearly as bad as we may think. 

These videos don't look like slave labour conditions to me.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

As for Fender and Taylor (two who are heavily invested in their Mexican facilities) they'll have to make some hard choices. The companies that contract out to the big factories in the Far East will have different hurdles, but I don't imagine they will escape the protectionist barriers, either. México is just the low-hanging fruit for a big early splash.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They will just build them in China. Just about everyone else is building guitars there.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

And..of course they will all have solid Maple necks.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

..from Canada.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I've also seen news pieces that while Mexican wages are lower than US/Canada, they are not exactly "slave wages" like Bangladeshi garment factories. It also reported that Mexican worker productivity and quality is quite often better than US/Canada plants. That's a big double-whammy for value.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

NSStratguy said:


> Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.


Totally agree, it would be awesome if we (and the US) got back into manufacturing but I don't think they could do it for "entry level" prices. Something would have to give...quality of the product or the price we pay for a MIC Fender Strat or a bit of both.

It sure would be nice, though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> And..of course they will all have Maple necks.


The majority of all Fenders have maple necks. Pretty sure almost all MIM's have maple necks. Fretboards, however...


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

NSStratguy said:


> Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.


Or perhaps Godin will catch on a bit more in Canada.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

There is a good possibility that Trump will self destruct and be removed from office before any of this becomes reality. He is facing mounting criticism on so many levels, especially this one.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> He is facing mounting criticism on so many levels, especially this one.


Which one? Losing MIM Fender guitars? I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

vadsy said:


> Which one? Losing MIM Fender guitars? I sure as hell hope so!


 Lol! I don't think MIM Fenders are on his radar in particular but you never know....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> Lol! I don't think MIM Fenders are on his radar in particular but you never know....


The man is a monster. Imma blame him for CITES as well as the possible end of MIM Fenders. Sad day for sure. We are getting shafted in Canada and the locals on Kijiji are flakes who back out of deals. My guess is they intend to horde the MIM's for the end times. Sorry, rough day, first world problems all over the place.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I dont know if they will bring existing USA plants home, maybe just discourage new plants form opening, also there will be no big import tax imo because USA needs shit from Mexico, ie TEQUILA !! and hopefully godin and others will do better here reguardless. so good to be Canadian eh!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

What counts as "built in" anymore? If Mexico provides pickups and neck blanks, China provides whammy bridges, body blanks come from Vietnam, and someone in Nevada screws it all together, is the guitar "Made in the USA"? This is the contemporary nature of manufacturing, whenever a final product has many parts that can be most economically sourced from different places. Hell, is everything that a MIM Strat currently includes made in Mexico, or are they merely assembling parts from various sources?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mhammer said:


> What counts as "built in" anymore? If Mexico provides pickups and neck blanks, China provides whammy bridges, body blanks come from Vietnam, and someone in Nevada screws it all together, is the guitar "Made in the USA"? This is the contemporary nature of manufacturing, whenever a final product has many parts that can be most economically sourced from different places. Hell, is everything that a MIM Strat currently includes made in Mexico, or are they merely *assembling parts from various sources*?


The bolded part.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> What counts as "built in" anymore? If Mexico provides pickups and neck blanks, China provides whammy bridges, body blanks come from Vietnam, and someone in Nevada screws it all together, is the guitar "Made in the USA"? This is the contemporary nature of manufacturing, whenever a final product has many parts that can be most economically sourced from different places. Hell, is everything that a MIM Strat currently includes made in Mexico, or are they merely assembling parts from various sources?


No time to think about this rationally. Now is the time for careless overreaction. We are getting screwed so we should burn a few cars and tip over a mailbox, maybe two..., hold on a sec, lemme get my pitchfork.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

...and I'll grab my torch. Let's storm the castle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't forget to wear some stupid hat.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

They will move to England: Fender guitars, a genuine English company since 2017...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Don't forget to wear some stupid hat.


Let's find something a little more fear inspiring.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Let's find something a little more fear inspiring.


Sharks are scary...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> Sharks are scary...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be too much. The fear may render them dead. I don't want to dead anyone.

I'm thinking something like this. We are serious about our cause and need to riot but we also like to party and have fun.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

4 to 1 odds that within a few years, it'll be cheaper for Fender to move production back to USA than it will be to pay Yuge tariffs about to be imposed by president Trump.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

nkjanssen said:


> There's an argument to be made about Mexican and Chinese workers, but Japan and Korea are first world countries with modern labour standards. Why do people always lump Korea and Japan into the same category as China?


I don't think you can include México in that and even China is a lot better these days, based on what I have heard from people who have lived and worked there. Wages have to be taken in the context of the country. When I worked in Mexico, I was earning about 1/4 of what I did up here for a pretty high-ranking job at a hotel. That allowed me to afford a pretty solid lifestyle down there for my family.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

nkjanssen:

General ignorance, I'd say.

As for China, they've been doing stringed instruments for, what? 5000 years, give or take a century or two? So it's not as if they're inexperienced. But with the modern import market, Chinese quality control is all over the map. They cut corners, not only in wages but in safety standards for their workers. That also helps make guitars cheaper. Then there's the quality of the hardware. Shipping stuff overseas is relatively cheap, too. And then there's the consumer end of the equation - parents always find it easier to swallow paying a couple hundred bucks for a Chinese electric the kid may or may not eventually take to. But buying a brand new mid-range Fender, or an even pricier Gibson? Not so much. No wonder Gibson is releasing a new line of affordable guitars.

Still, it's interesting times. If Fender and Gibson are going to end up making all their stuff States-side to appease the Trumpian "Buy American, Hire American" movement, then their gear is going to cost more, hands down. And in time, I think that in turn will significantly increase pressure on their respective work forces to take wage and benefit cuts in order to keep these companies competitive.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

vadsy said:


> This may be too much. The fear may render them dead. I don't want to dead anyone.
> 
> I'm thinking something like this. We are serious about our cause and need to riot but we also like to party and have fun.


As long as we're not the left shark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ricktoberfest said:


> As long as we're not the left shark
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Left shark is a rogue and mails it in when depended upon, that's me, I am left shark. Sadly, left shark looks sad and thats not me, I'm jacked to be at this riot.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

Luckily I have just about every guitar tone I need to cover. I'm definitely going to try and source the music gear I need from now on within Canada. If I want a new guitar, it'll likely be a godin. Plus, I'm sure there's more than a few luthiers who wouldn't mind my money coming their way; I've been pricing a Kinal build for years.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maxer said:


> nkjanssen:
> 
> General ignorance, I'd say.
> 
> ...


Just a word on the hardware. A lot of the hardware you see on expensive guitars comes from overseas, including China. They simply can make it cheaper and when you can save $.05-0.10 on a part that you buy in the thousands, companies, usually buy where they are cheaper because it affects their bottom line.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

You may be right. I simply don't know. But yeah, so much of the modern world relies on electronics that come from, yes, China. Why should pickups be any different? I guess I'm thinking more about labour-related matters like bad soldiering and other quality control issues that arise from rushed production and the need to keep razor-thin profit margins viable.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

NSStratguy said:


> Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.


Or get Godin to make fender-ish suff...we don't need Fender or Gib$on


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

dcole said:


>


I don't see Emperor Chump aka Drumf, Archie Bunker, Dennis the Menace., Racist POS..anywhere


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Scotty said:


> Or get Godin to make fender-ish suff...we don't need Fender or Gib$on


They make a very nice Strat style guitar. I was jamming on one the other day. Very comfortable neck.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

cboutilier said:


> They make a very nice Strat style guitar. I was jamming on one the other day. Very comfortable neck.


Yeah, its pretty nice. I didn't think they had anything for the tele crowd until I looked it up, but they actually do in the passion and session models


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Yeah, its pretty nice. I didn't think they had anything for the tele crowd until I looked it up, but they actually do in the passion and session models


In their 2017 NAMM video, they showed a hardail version, too. 

Some pretty interesting guitars in this video:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Scotty said:


> Yeah, its pretty nice. I didn't think they had anything for the tele crowd until I looked it up, but they actually do in the passion and session models


The black standard Session is on sale at L & M for $600.00. 

But this is the one I would like. It comes with the Fishman Triple Play. It's $1100.00.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Or get Godin to make fender-ish suff...we don't need Fender or Gib$on


Maybe we need a few Gibsons and Fenders, ...for the rest of us. That'll leave more Godins for you and Steadly to split, everyones happy. Don't get me wrong they're fine guitars but they just don't do it for me anymore.



Steadfastly said:


> The black standard Session is on sale at L & M for $600.00.
> 
> But this is the one I would like. It comes with the Fishman Triple Play. It's $1100.00.


In my opinion, this was Godins weakest offering. They did alright putting their spin on other Gibson, Fender, Gretsch, etc. classics but this one they got all wrong, it's just plain ugly. Sinful really for a Tele and that's before you get to that ridiculous and already obsolete Fishman toy attachment.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Man that is so close to being a Steadly type post I'm wondering if you're his alter ego or vice versa.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Man that is so close to being a Steadly type post I'm wondering if you're his alter ego or vice versa.


You mean deriving an opinion based on owning multiples of each brand, playing and comparing them for years before making a post?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Exactly. Opposite.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Exactly. Opposite.


I'll drink to that.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

At this point, I'll drink to anything.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Since we're here drinking and talking about MIM Fenders. I had arranged to purchase this beauty today and the seller backed out last minute. I was a little disappointed. Oh well,,. next time.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> Since we're here drinking and talking about MIM Fenders. I had arranged to purchase this beauty today and the seller backed out last minute. I was a little disappointed. Oh well,,. next time.


What happened? Did you frighten him? Pretty sweet guitar btw.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wooof.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> What happened? Did you frighten him? Pretty sweet guitar btw.


Scare him? I'm a kitten. If anything I was petrified of him, his Buick, his traditional English cap, his pants pulled up to his chest, etc.... I was hesitant to reach out and shake his hand for fear of having it crushed. I may just have weak hands though.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Budda said:


> Wooof.


Which Drunk Disney Princess Are You?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Drunk Disney Princess


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Since we're here drinking and talking about MIM Fenders. I had arranged to purchase this beauty today and the seller backed out last minute. I was a little disappointed. Oh well,,. next time.


Too bad. I have that guitar in a natural finish. The modern WRHBs aren't all that bad...I mean, I was prepared to replace them with Lollars or some other reproduction (and still hope to someday) but they sound very good as they are. Pickup and pole heights adjustments required, of course.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

jdto said:


> In their 2017 NAMM video, they showed a hardail version, too.
> 
> Some pretty interesting guitars in this video:


 Those two arch tops certainly look tasty!


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Maxer said:


> nkjanssen:
> 
> General ignorance, I'd say.
> 
> ...


I think you're right. He is not thinking it through. They won't be able to afford to buy their own product without taking wage cuts etc.
So who wins? Walmart and mobile home manufacturers? maybe just mobile home manufacturers. Walmarts prices will have to go up because all their products come from China


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> There's an argument to be made about Mexican and Chinese workers, but Japan and Korea are first world countries with modern labour standards. Why do people always lump Korea and Japan into the same category as China?


i'm not saying korea and japan don't make fine guitars. that's established already. and yes, korea is the 5th most powerful economy after canada. that does not ensure good working conditions in their factories, however. just ask the guys from cort what they think of the s.korean gov'ts non existent efforts to force companies into fair working conditions and wages. you didn't see the gigantic protest they had a year or so ago? the one that was all over the prime time news?

protests at the cort factory - YouTube

also, knowing what i know about japanese culture, there's no way in hell I would ever work in a japanese factory. the wages will in no way resemble a living wage, and servitude is so built into their culture that you will be expected to be over-the-top loyal to a company who will not return any of that loyalty to you. on top of it, your co-workers will ostracize you if you don't hold the same servile attitude they do.

at both countries you'll find modern factories with generally up-to-date safety and production standards. but that's about where the good part ends. they aren't as bad as china, who do some really nasty stuff to their employees. but they're not even close to how we treat our own here in the west.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That wasn't my experience 30 years ago, dealing with Sony employees. Well paid, happy employees. The company had a tradition of looking after the workers and the workers had loyalty to the company. Chances are that's signficantly changed since then - that's when Japan exports were at their peak, I think.

There were other things about Japan that would make it hard to live there though. The price of a parking spot, if you want to own a car, for instance. YIKES!




vadsy said:


> Maybe we need a few Gibsons and Fenders, ...for the rest of us. That'll leave more Godins for you and Steadly to split, everyones happy. Don't get me wrong they're fine guitars but they just don't do it for me anymore.


I've owned two. Unloaded both of them. One of them was unplayable and unfixable (at least for the value of the guitar, according to L&M). And I was still in my first 30 days so I just returned it. Have no interest in owning one again - even though they are Canadian.

You may not know this though. I don't go into a rant in every Godin string....................


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, what I've most often heard from people who don't care for Godins is that they don't like the necks. 'Too flat' is a common complaint. Some hate the shape of the bodies in stuff like Exit 22s/Radiators/SDs/Triumphs.

I get it and accept it. Life's too short to get yer knickers in a twist about what other people like or hate in a guitar.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Scotty said:


> Those two arch tops certainly look tasty!


Yeah man. The blue hardtail version with the TVJ certainly piqued my interest.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Budda said:


> I hope people don't post "RARE: MIM strat"...
> 
> But it'll happen.



It _already_ happens.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

NSStratguy said:


> Perhaps we could get Fender to open a plant in Canada to make their entry level stuff. That would be cool. I have never been a big supporter of all this over seas manufacturing. In US and Canada we pride ourselves on the fact that we did away with slavery etc but by buying and supporting overseas manufacturing we are basically saying slave labor is okay because the Mexican, Chinese, Japanese, Korean manufacturing production workers get paid crap and it is basically slave labor.



Ever given a thought to the computer you posted that from?

As for those workers you mentioned getting paid crap - they might get paid crap by Canadian and US standards but they are paid well for the standards of the countries in which they live.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

johnnyshaka said:


> Totally agree, it would be awesome if we (and the US) got back into manufacturing but I don't think they could do it for "entry level" prices. Something would have to give...quality of the product or the price we pay for a MIC Fender Strat or a bit of both.



I've never understood how Godin can do it but the others manufacturers can't.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> There is a good possibility that Trump will self destruct and be removed from office before any of this becomes reality. He is facing mounting criticism on so many levels, especially this one.



Unless he commits an impeachable offense he cannot be removed from office. I don't know why so many people don't seem to understand that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

colchar said:


> I've never understood how Godin can do it but the others manufacturers can't.


They have some unique offerings that other companies don't have. 
They are also known for consistent quality and fairness. That gets a fair amount of loyalty. 
They have many different products versus other companies which adds to their sales.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

colchar said:


> Unless he commits an impeachable offense he cannot be removed from office. I don't know why so many people don't seem to understand that.


 If they can make a case for mental instability they can have him taken off the job "temporarily", he would still be president in name while they go through the legal/medical process which can be dragged out for years, eventually ending in removal if deemed so. The editor of GQ magazine has been calling for this for weeks now. Just because he's the president and hasn't committed an impeachable act doesn't mean he can run rampant making illogical decisions.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Jim9guitars said:


> If they can make a case for mental instability they can have him taken off the job "temporarily", he would still be president in name while they go through the legal/medical process which can be dragged out for years, eventually ending in removal if deemed so. The editor of GQ magazine has been calling for this for weeks now. Just because he's the president and hasn't committed an impeachable act doesn't mean he can run rampant making illogical decisions.


Lets just hope he doesn't get us all killed. He is not capable of being a world leader, let alone one who has control of the red button. His ego is bigger than Texas and more fragile than paint flakes.


----------



## idma (Nov 7, 2013)

Budda said:


> I hope people don't post "RARE: MIM strat"...
> 
> But it'll happen.


A mim Strat post $1000+ higher than the actual price defeats the purpose of a mim Strat lol. Their not supposed to be expensive. If you were paying $2000 for a Strat, might as well get a USA one

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you're paying $2000 for a strat, might as well get a Les Paul.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

colchar said:


> I've never understood how Godin can do it but the others manufacturers can't.


Godin seem to have set up good processes and modern methods. Given they aren't tied to doing things like they used to in the 50s and 60s, I imagine it lets them shave costs in many areas. They make some nice guitars, although I haven't bonded with one yet.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Jim9guitars said:


> If they can make a case for mental instability they can have him taken off the job "temporarily", he would still be president in name while they go through the legal/medical process which can be dragged out for years, eventually ending in removal if deemed so.


Being an arsehole does not equate to mental instability and the threshold would be incredibly high before they could relieve him of any power. Hell, Reagan was never removed from power even when he was damned near incapable of running the country.




> The editor of GQ magazine has been calling for this for weeks now.


Then the editor of _GQ_ is an idiot. That editor is desperately grasping at straws as is anyone who believes this could be done.



> Just because he's the president and hasn't committed an impeachable act doesn't mean he can run rampant making illogical decisions.


Yes, actually, it does. His decisions can be mitigated by Congress, or other branches of government (ie. the judiciary), but that is it.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

jdto said:


> Godin seem to have set up good processes and modern methods. Given they aren't tied to doing things like they used to in the 50s and 60s, I imagine it lets them shave costs in many areas. They make some nice guitars, although I haven't bonded with one yet.



I've never bonded with one of their electrics, and kind of wish they would do things more traditionally with those, but I have bonded with their acoustics.


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

The reason I enjoy Godin is because of a lot of their modern touches. If I want a guitar that will play and feel like a vintage strat, I would invest in a Fender.

I like Godins spin on traditional designs, but they're definitely not trying as hard as other companies to appease the traditionalists in the room. But hey, reasonably affordable rock machines, built in Canada and a quality reputation. Can't really ask for much better.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

MIM will soldier on they will just ship to the rest of the world only.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Distortion said:


> MIM will soldier on they will just ship to the rest of the world only.



I wonder if that might create a business opportunity for us buying MIMs and shipping them to buyers in the US? Even after shipping and a profit for us American buyers would still be getting a deal compared to the cost of US made Fenders.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

colchar said:


> I wonder if that might create a business opportunity for us buying MIMs and shipping them to buyers in the US? Even after shipping and a profit for us American buyers would still be getting a deal compared to the cost of US made Fenders.


Doubt it the buyer would still have to pay the big Trump imposed import duty because it is MIM.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Only read one page of this, but remember, Trump wall/taxes etc don't apply to Canada.
We aren't in the US. But expect prices to rise as production scales back anyways.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

They could move to Malaysia. They would still be MIM.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Only read one page of this, but remember, Trump wall/taxes etc don't apply to Canada.



Um yeah, we know. The question is how his policies will affect Fender's Mexican production and whether it will continue.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't think what Trump is doing will have a large effect on much. I could be wrong, of course. Time will tell.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Taylor guitars will also be hit by this issue.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

colchar said:


> Unless he commits an impeachable offense he cannot be removed from office. I don't know why so many people don't seem to understand that.


Give him time -- his administration has already done some shady stuff that could be a conflict of interest.



Jim9guitars said:


> If they can make a case for mental instability they can have him taken off the job "temporarily", he would still be president in name while they go through the legal/medical process which can be dragged out for years, eventually ending in removal if deemed so. The editor of GQ magazine has been calling for this for weeks now. Just because he's the president and hasn't committed an impeachable act doesn't mean he can run rampant making illogical decisions.


Congress has thus far supported him and has put forward some stuff that is regressive, sexist, or just plain mean (i.e. suspension of medical insurance for many women's health items and introducing national "right to work" legislation)...unless the Donald really does something crazy (note that a scandal that included the phrase "Russian hookers" seems to have had no immediate impact), the U.S. will have the benefit of his wisdom for four years at least (to quote Seth Meyer, "this country is 48 percent 'crazy uncle'").


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> the U.S. will have the benefit of his wisdom for four years at least


Thanks for my morning laugh.
Well written!


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

Godin makes necks for Fender. Doesn't have anything to do with the conversation, but I thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Godin makes necks for Fender. Doesn't have anything to do with the conversation, but I thought I would throw that out there.


I've never heard that before.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mrfiftyfour said:


> Godin makes necks for Fender. Doesn't have anything to do with the conversation, but I thought I would throw that out there.


Citation needed.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

They certainly used to. I've heard that several times over the years. But these days? I don't think so.


----------



## mrfiftyfour (Jun 29, 2008)

I heard it fairly recently from a L&M sales rep. First time I ever heard it myself.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

mrfiftyfour said:


> I heard it fairly recently from a L&M sales rep. First time I ever heard it myself.


I don't know that a L&M sales rep is what I'd call a reliable source


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

jdto said:


> I don't know that a L&M sales rep is what I'd call a reliable source


They do rep both brands so maybe not so far out.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Rollin Hand said:


> Give him time -- his administration has already done some shady stuff that could be a conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> 
> Congress has thus far supported him and has put forward some stuff that is regressive, sexist, or just plain mean (i.e. suspension of medical insurance for many women's health items and introducing national "right to work" legislation)...unless the Donald really does something crazy (note that a scandal that included the phrase "Russian hookers" seems to have had no immediate impact), the U.S. will have the benefit of his wisdom for four years at least (to quote Seth Meyer, "this country is 48 percent 'crazy uncle'").


In some cases the after effects of a night with a Russian hooker can take years to show symptoms.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

it amazes me, some of the ridiculous statements i have read in this thread. funnier still is, those people feel they have some leg to stand on when they criticize trumps mental/emotional stability. 

Also, regarding reagan, he was president for years while nancy made many of the decisions, guided by a psychic. if he can get away with that much, trump so far has absolutely nothing to worry about. i would also remind readers that bush was elected by the electoral college against the popular vote, and they failed to impeach clinton as well. 

it's time the nay-sayers put on their big-boy pants. trump is in office, and there ain't jack shit any of those whiners can do about it, other than annoy the fuck out of everyone else, who already have resigned to the fact that we're all going for a ride, like it or not.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Actually, they can do something about it. Civil rights movement? Protesters. Women's right to vote? Protesters. Labour laws? Gotta double check, but I bet protesting was involved .

And now this is probably going to be moved to the political forum.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Let's be cool about this and keep the arguments Fender related.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Wouldn't want this thread to go away too.


----------

